# Clen



## RiceGirl (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello have come across a few websites selling Clen, (I'm not going to say here as don't want a ban/warning)

I've looked at the brand Alpha Pharma how do I know they are genuine stock? Is there a way to tell?

I also seen the brand Sopharma, they also seen liked, again how do I know a source is legit.

kind regards


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Unlikely to be faked but it does happen. Just do a test purchase with the source and see. You'll know if it's legitimate or not 30 mins after taking it.


----------



## RiceGirl (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok thank you, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Supplement with taurine whilst you run it if you get cramps, probably best to do this anyway. Taper up but no need to taper down imo. Consensus is run for 2 weeks max. Whilst I'm not suggesting you are under any illusion, you have to eat below maintenance, or it simply won't work.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> You'll know if it's legitimate or not 30 mins after taking it.


 lol yep, you certainly will, hits me in about 20, heart racing / hands shaking

Although there are a handful of lucky ones who get no sides, I gave my mate I train with 2 weeks worth from my own, he gets no racing heart, no shakes, nothing, said he wanted the shakes to know it was working, all the way up to 80mcg he gets nothing, I'm M.J Fox at 20mcg


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Astralean has an authenticity code on the packaging that can be checked online, only way is to buy and check if legit. Small amount means if fake you don't lose much £££

I've used both, no issues with it being legit, did the job


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> lol yep, you certainly will, hits me in about 20, heart racing / hands shaking
> 
> Although there are a handful of lucky ones who get no sides, I gave my mate I train with 2 weeks worth from my own, he gets no racing heart, no shakes, nothing, said he wanted the shakes to know it was working, all the way up to 80mcg he gets nothing, I'm M.J Fox at 20mcg


 Same here mate, 1 tab and I probably looked like I was struggling with my warm-up sets where I was shaking as I unracked the bar when I was benching :lol:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Same here mate, 1 tab and I probably looked like I was struggling with my warm-up sets where I was shaking as I unracked the bar when I was benching :lol:


 I kept trying to remind myself to take it AFTER my shots on mon/thurs, and never remembered, always had to shoot like I'd been on the drink for 2 months


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Why clen?

T3 > clen :thumbup1:


----------



## shazzer2406 (Apr 23, 2016)

I've just ordered some clen, are the sides really that bad? Never taken it before I'd hate to get the shakes lol


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

shazzer2406 said:


> I've just ordered some clen, are the sides really that bad? Never taken it before I'd hate to get the shakes lol


 I wouldn't say the sides are bad. You will get the shakes but that'll subside after a few days. Let's just say that you'll probably get a bit fed up with the elevated heat rate and sleep will likely not be as good hence why most run for 2 weeks at a time.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

shazzer2406 said:


> I've just ordered some clen, are the sides really that bad? Never taken it before I'd hate to get the shakes lol


 Yep shakes are almost a given, I had them the full 2 weeks, racing heart subsided after a few days though, I guess everyone responds differently

You get used to it, just becomes a bit of a pain when you try to do anything that requires a steady hand, like eating peas off a fork


----------



## shazzer2406 (Apr 23, 2016)

Lol I'm a joiner, guessing people are gonna have some wobbly chairs for a few weeks



Cypionate said:


> Yep shakes are almost a given, I had them the full 2 weeks, racing heart subsided after a few days though, I guess everyone responds differently
> 
> You get used to it, just becomes a bit of a pain when you try to do anything that requires a steady hand, like eating peas off a fork


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

shazzer2406 said:


> Lol I'm a joiner, guessing people are gonna have some wobbly chairs for a few weeks


  lol yea little things like screws might be fun


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sasnak said:


> I wouldn't say the sides are bad. You will get the shakes but that'll subside after a few days. Let's just say that you'll probably get a bit fed up with the elevated heat rate and sleep will likely not be as good hence why most run for 2 weeks at a time.


 thought the reason for 2 week stints was cause receptors down regulate therefore its not as effective , the 2 weeks off lets them repair and u start again after the 2 weeks off start on same dose u got up


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Why clen?
> 
> T3 > clen :thumbup1:


 if youre someone that doesnt experience the strength loss then maybe

for some of us unlucky folk i get flatness on T3 which i can deal with but i also get a huge dip in strength which subsequently DOES result in muscle loss

clen on the other hand makes your muscles contract harder not to mention the stimulant effect of it means i usually get stronger when i first start taking clen even in a deficit

overall T3 is better for burning fat but depends what group of responders youre in whether or not its worth it


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

swole troll said:


> if youre someone that doesnt experience the strength loss then maybe
> 
> for some of us unlucky folk i get flatness on T3 which i can deal with but i also get a huge dip in strength which subsequently DOES result in muscle loss
> 
> ...


 Probably that then. I only use t3 on back end of a cut to hit single digit bf and 50mcg does suffice, can't say I notice strength loss myself but might be negated by tren and orals and the likes haha.

Clen I've only experienced once and the heart palpitations scared me got to the point I had to sit down and relax as thought I was going to keel over or something with chest pain haha.I wasn't taking a lot and my stim tolerance is usually very high from abusing Preworkouts in past.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Clen I've only experienced once and the heart palpitations scared me got to the point I had to sit down and relax as thought I was going to keel over or something with chest pain haha.I wasn't taking a lot and my stim tolerance is usually very high from abusing Preworkouts in past.


 lol same when I took 40mcg for my first ever dose, spent the day with an extra heartbeat in my ears and some angry drunk trying to punch his way out of my chest 

20mcg the next day and went up in 10s after that lol


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Probably that then. I only use t3 on back end of a cut to hit single digit bf and 50mcg does suffice, can't say I notice strength loss myself but might be negated by tren and orals and the likes haha.
> 
> Clen I've only experienced once and the heart palpitations scared me got to the point I had to sit down and relax as thought I was going to keel over or something with chest pain haha.I wasn't taking a lot and my stim tolerance is usually very high from abusing Preworkouts in past.


 yea tren does offset it

ive found on 500mg of test even 50mcg of t3 sapped my strength far too much 
but yea its all individual response and i envy those that dont get this side as it is an excellent fat burner

and ref clen it can be rough, im on it now, i went straight in at 80mcg 2 week ago before work and i was shaking like a leaf and regularly had to stop and take some DEEP breaths to try and ease my heart rate

titrating the dose up is the best (and suggested) way of combating this


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

jay101 said:


> thought the reason for 2 week stints was cause receptors down regulate therefore its not as effective , the 2 weeks off lets them repair and u start again after the 2 weeks off start on same dose u got up


 Evidently not. Search it in ElChapos or Ghost recons threads.


----------



## shazzer2406 (Apr 23, 2016)

T3 and clen? Or is that a no No?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

shazzer2406 said:


> T3 and clen? Or is that a no No?


 Opposite

It's a yes yes


----------



## shazzer2406 (Apr 23, 2016)

swole troll said:


> Opposite
> 
> It's a yes yes


 Lol would you not just decrease size so fast though? How l9ng would you run both together?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

shazzer2406 said:


> Lol would you not just decrease size so fast though? How l9ng would you run both together?


 Work up to 80mcg clen and 50mcg t3

If you are someone that doesn't lose mad strength on t3 (like me) it's an excellent fat burning combo


----------



## shazzer2406 (Apr 23, 2016)

swole troll said:


> Work up to 80mcg clen and 50mcg t3
> 
> If you are someone that doesn't lose mad strength on t3 (like me) it's an excellent fat burning combo


 I want to lose about 5% body fat maybe 7, I'm around 17% at minute. My diet is pretty good do you think 12 weeks is a realistic amount of time running them together? Along with test and tren


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

shazzer2406 said:


> I want to lose about 5% body fat maybe 7, I'm around 17% at minute. My diet is pretty good do you think 12 weeks is a realistic amount of time running them together? Along with test and tren


 assuming you have your caloric deficit sorted and are ideally doing some cardio also then yes by all means throw them in

it will just help you get to your goal that much quicker

start the T3 right at 50mcg, clen needs to be titrated unless you want to be like i was a few weeks ago

i can deal with it but you do get some funny looks when your hand is shaking like an alcoholic on a dry spell


----------



## shazzer2406 (Apr 23, 2016)

swole troll said:


> assuming you have your caloric deficit sorted and are ideally doing some cardio also then yes by all means throw them in
> 
> it will just help you get to your goal that much quicker
> 
> ...


 Cheers, lol yeah the shakes are what I'm not looking forward too


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

shazzer2406 said:


> Cheers, lol yeah the shakes are what I'm not looking forward too


 its the heart palps that put most people off but just split the tab if needed and take 20mcg for 3 days, then up to 40mcg

assuming sides are manageable all throughout then work your way up to 80mcg by increasing every 3 days


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm taking Clen & T3 at the end of 1st week today. Woke up this morning feeling hot, forehead, around the eyes, not sweating and no pain or headache, just much warmer. Is this normal or am I dying? EDIT: I also noticed when having a shower that warm water on my hands and feet felt much hotter than normal.

Cycle is ;

2 x Clenbuterol (80mcg) e/d
2 x Tiromel T3 (50mcg) e/d


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Cannot cope with Clen i get major jitters and can only just control the cramps even with taurine. Out of interest using something like ECA can you get into single digits or do you have to go down the clen/t3 route to achieve it?

Matter of patience and time?


----------

